# Temp rise 11dpo? Charters please! (New test pg4)



## sammynashley

I'm 11dpo today woken up with a temp shift it went from 98.24 yesterday to 98.42 this morning could this mean implantation so late? Or am I reading too much into things? Looking at my previous charts I've never had a temp rise this late into my cycle!


Any opinion appreciated! :flower:





https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## sammynashley

Anyone







https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## sammynashley

12dpo my temp went up again! Could I of implanted late or am I getting my hopes up ?






https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Babydust28

Your chart is looking good chick, and I send lots of babydust your way, try not to get your hopes up over your chart though, I've been there and had bfn, I don't want to sound like a killjoy just a bit of advice. I'm keeping everything crossed for you. When is your af due? Maybe you could try a FRER :flower:

:dust: 

Xxxx


----------



## sammynashley

Thanks Hun, I've had good charts in the past an got my hopes up and af came so still very sceptical! Af is due in 2 days I did do a frer this morning and saw the faintest of lines but so faint I feel my eyes are playing tricks on me! I won't me able to test again over the next few days because I'm going away with the in laws so it'll just have to be a wait and see thing from now on.. Ill post a pic of my frer!





https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 99


----------



## RunningMomOf3

Could be rhe coveted triphasic temp pattern? If temp stays up, could mean you're getting you :bfp: soon! I had this pattern when I got my :bfp: but didn't test until af day. Good luck!!! Btw... 2 lines is positive no matter how faint!!


----------



## sammynashley

Thanks I hope so! My temps never been like this in previous cycles! I just worry that the lines won't get darker and ill have a chemical like last year!




https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## sammynashley

So 13dpo today, temp had a tiny dip but I stayed in a freezing chalet over night so not sure if that had some effect to my temp but its still remaining high for me! Not able to test tho which is driving me insane!!! :haha:


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## pipsbabybean

Chart looks great Hun, and I can see that bfp on ur frer , have u tested again Hun?


----------



## sammynashley

Haven't been able to test I'm away with the inlaws so haven't been able to get hold of a test may test tomorrow or Tuesday if af hasn't shown. She's either due today or tomorrow so going crazy expecting af to show any min 






https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Missbx

Your temps look great! stalking :) x


----------



## sammynashley

Thanks Hun! Still no sign of af or af cramps :)







https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## sammynashley

14dpo today, temps still remaining high and cervix feel high and closed! So fingers crossed af won't arrive! Will probably test tomorrow if af doesn't show her ugly face! 





https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## pipsbabybean

Stil stalking 
get a test!
U won't get af with temps like that Hun looks soooo promising :)


----------



## sammynashley

I still worry I will last cycle my temps where at 98.24 and af arrived! They hadn't dropped below coverline til cd2/3 :( 






https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Missbx

Temps still looking great Hun can't wait to see your tests! :) x good luck Hun x


----------



## sammynashley

Thanks Hun still very sceptical!





https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Babydust28

I'm still stalking chick.... Dying to know the result..... Babydust to u xxxx


----------



## sammynashley

15 dpo today so officially a day late, although temp dropped slightly this morning been getting a few cramps here and there, really can't help but feel af will be here any min so debating wether to bother wasting money buying a test.



https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## pipsbabybean

Defo stil to high for af Hun, my bfp chart started to comedown after I got my bfp to. I dunno how uve not tested hehe


----------



## Missbx

Charts still looking good x


----------



## sammynashley

pipsbabybean said:


> Defo stil to high for af Hun, my bfp chart started to comedown after I got my bfp to. I dunno how uve not tested hehe


Still feeling very cautious about AF coming so would rather her turn up today if she's going to than see a bfn then AF come, I have ordered some tests to arrive tomorrow so I can test if she's not here by then. If I don't get my bfp this month ttc will probably go on hold for 2 months as we're going away next year and as ill have a cs we need to Plan around the holiday :( 







https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## sammynashley

So still no AF really thought she'd arrive this morning there's still time I guess! Checked my temp like I do same time every afternoon and its still high 99.32!, higher than its been in the afternoons of previous cycles. So holding onto hope that its a good sign!




https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Kdubbs87

Would u test already!! The suspense is killing us.... Ha I'm just messing but I have my fingers crossed for u!! And your temps seem promising I can't wait to hear about a bfp if its your month!! Good luck ill be stalking


----------



## sammynashley

Haha thanks Hun! I have tests arriving tomorrow so will test then if AF doesn't show! Wish I could go to the shops now but hubby took the car to work and nearest shop is too far to walk. 




https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## sammynashley

Morning ladies! I'm now 16dpo, 2days late! Temp went upto 98.42 so still not dropped, still feeling a bit crampy as if AF could come any min. My tests should be here within a hour yay! Can finally test! 




https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hurry up posty!
Really hope it's a bfp
I'll keep checking bk 
Great temp Hun x


----------



## sammynashley

Thanks Hun I'm so nervous it's ridiculous, really don't want to get my hopes up either! Wish it would hurry up! Feel like I'm going out of my mind :haha:





https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## sammynashley

Just tested and its a bfn :( seems I'm out now 






https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## pipsbabybean

O Hun, wat tests r u using?
Can u post a pic?
Xx


----------



## sammynashley

Used tescos own brand one think they're 25miu ill post a pic in a min.



https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## sammynashley

This is the test I took






https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 93


----------



## pipsbabybean

O Hun I can see a line
If its 25 miu if wud be faint


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/b98ebff5f4b6912733c9440edb9f842c.jpg
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/b8d2b112d2eb5315408bf5168cd401b4.jpg

There's a line on both


----------



## sammynashley

Thanks Hun I'm rubbish at tweaking, I thought I could see something but was worried it was a indent or evap, I did test with the second a couple horse after that one and the wee was very diluted and there wasn't a line atall.. So not sure what to make of this one it was taken with smu 





https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## pipsbabybean

Pic?


----------



## sammynashley

This is the second one I did..





https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 65


----------



## Newlywed2012

I can also see a line on the first one!! Good luck!! Xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

The smu one is lighter n hard to pick up, any chance u can get a frer? They can be 12miu huni,


----------



## sammynashley

The smu is the one with the black background, the one with the white and red back ground is some time in the afternoon, might be able to get one tomorrow afternoon from work my local only sells tesco own and clear blue digi so may have to go into town.





https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## pipsbabybean

Sorry was confused, the afternoon one then was lighter, 
If u have another tescos at home do that with fmu
I recon its looking promising Hun x


----------



## sammynashley

17dpo today..still no AF temp dropped a little again today woken up with a few dull cramps and feeling a little sick too, I have work soon so that should take my mind off things for a few hours, I will most probably buy another test when I finish work :)





https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## pipsbabybean

Cool Hun let me no how ya test come out ill tweak x


----------



## sammynashley

My cheapies turned up so I tested when I got home actually think I see something! 




https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 95


----------



## pipsbabybean

Yh I think I do Hun
Off to tweak
Can u upload a few more pics


----------



## pipsbabybean

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/null-200.jpg
https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/pixiepip84/null-197.jpg


----------



## sammynashley

Thanks Hun don't have any other pics of that one but will test again soon :)





https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## familylove4

Sorry to say that all of the tests you've posted look negative to me, maybe it's still too early? Your chart looks great tho! Baby dust for you!!!!


----------



## sammynashley

Just went to the toilet to test and discovered af has showed her ugly face :( not sure what all those lines are about but ttc will be on hold for a while, hope to be back with you soon!





https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/246197//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## pipsbabybean

I'm sorry that af arrived Hun
Take care x


----------



## Newlywed2012

So sorry to hear that AF arrived. Was adamant I saw a line!!


----------

